# My new 96(pics included)



## PlatinumGold '96 (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Love that color.


----------



## Veratile Energy (Nov 17, 2002)

beautiful color, but i'm biased... mine's the same ^^ platinum gold looks great the with 99 SE-L rims. i'll probably sell them in a few months if anyone's interested.


----------

